#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-07-11
<Rachelle> hej iedereen
<DarkEra> goede morgen
<Rachelle> morgen DarkEra
<DarkEra> hoi Rachelle :)
<Rachelle> hoi CasW
<CasW> Ha Rachelle!
 * Rachelle kijkt naar dat ze over een half jaar moet afstuderen en zucht
<CasW> Moet je nog zo veel daarvoor doen?
<Rachelle> nee dat niet.  maar vrees dat ik dan weer simpele dingen moet doen terwijl ik dan al 5+ jaar relevante werkervaring heb
<CasW> Ohja, ach, dat zullen zij ook wel merken na een tijdje, hoor
<Rachelle> voor of nadat ik gefrustreerd ben geraakt?
<Rachelle> ik heb nu een leiding-gevende positie (is slecht in het aannemen van opdrachten :P)
<CasW> Als je goed je best doet op die simpele dingen hopelijk ervóór
<Rachelle> nou die simpele dingen kan ik dus met 2 vingers in de neus
<CasW> Dan dóe je dat, récht in het gezicht van je baas ;)
<Rachelle> mijn werkgever laat me juist de moeilijke dingen doen omdat ie dat weet :p
<Rachelle> het is meer afstuderen en vlak erna :p
 * Rachelle hoopt dat ze de starters-functies kan overslaan
<CasW> Ja, je nieuwe baas dan
<CasW> Is je android-spel eigenlijk al af?
<Rachelle> jep en is overgedragen aan die "klant"
<CasW> :D Kan je hem nog naar mij toe sturen?
<RawChid> Rachelle, heb je al een afstudeerbedrijf?
<Rachelle> hihi helaas niet :P  hebben de rechten daar niet op
<Rachelle> nope RawChid, heb nog een half jaar
<RawChid> IK weet nog wel iets ;)
<CasW> Jammer, ik wilde hem wel 's proberen :p
<Rachelle> CasW bedrijf beleef breda :p
<Rachelle> wat dan RawChid ?
<RawChid> Een Java-bedrijf
<RawChid> Doe eens een gok
<CasW> http://www.beleefbreda.nl/index.php bedoel je?
<Rachelle> hun ja
 * Rachelle kijkt vragend naar RawChid 
<RawChid> Waar wij elkaar hebben gezien
<RawChid> op teh Jam
<RawChid> Ik studeer daar nu af
<CasW> Ah, http://twitter.com/beleefbreda/statuses/89656227361079297 :D
<RawChid> Voor de uni, dus je kunt als je wilt uitdagender doen dan gemiddeld HBO
<Rachelle> ik hou het in mijn achterhoofd :)
<CasW> Of is dat hem toch niet? :P
<Rachelle> nee dat is de voorloper :p
<CasW> Jammer :p
<Rachelle> dit spel heet de erfenis, maar is nog niet live
<Rachelle> over een half jaartje of zo
<CasW> http://vimeo.com/19665897
<Rachelle> jep
<Rachelle> dat is de intro van het spel
<CasW> :D
<CasW> Ziet er leuk uit
<Rachelle> :)
<CasW> Mooi die telefoon erbij gehaalt :p
<Rachelle> :P
<CasW> http://twitpic.com/5ec8yr heeft er blijkbaar ook mee te maken :p
<Rachelle> ward == eigenaar van dat bedrijf  en een mafkees :p
<RawChid> Vet
<RawChid> En dan is het de bedoeling dat je dat miljoen in Breda uitgeeft?
<CasW> En wie betáált dat miljoen? :p
<Rachelle> jep RawChid via opdrachten
<Rachelle> CasW het is gewoon virtueel speelgeld hoor
<Rachelle> enige echte geld bij dat spel is het geld dat de "klanten" moeten betalen en de stroom + dataverkeer :p
<Rachelle> ja gaat met een smartphone rondlopen en je kan op GPS-punten donaties doen en dingen kopen via fotoopdrachten
<Rachelle> zo kan je je geld kwijt raken
<CasW> Leuk! :D
<Rachelle> uhu :p
<Rachelle> en je kan portemonnees op de grond gooien voor de andere teams en ze uitdagen in het casino
<CasW> Jullie hebben zeker alleen het allemaal geïmplementeerd? Niet ook nog bedacht?
<Rachelle> nou ja het concept is door hun bedacht, maar we hebben veel inspraak gehad in de implementatie van het spel
<CasW> *het alleen
<CasW> Oh, leuk! :D
<Rachelle> was ook wel nodig.  wat hij allemaal wou......... -_-'
<CasW> :p
 * Rachelle rent rond
 * CasW gaat koffie pakken, jullie ook een kop?
<Rachelle> graag
<Rachelle> hoi kiwinote
<RawChid> !koffie!
<kiwinote> morgen
<CasW> Melk en/of suiker?
<CasW> G'morgen, kiwinote
<RawChid> Zwart!
<CasW> Da's lekker makkelijk
<RawChid> Once you go black, you never turn back.
 * CasW geeft RawChid zijn Zwart!e kop koffie
<Rachelle> zwart :p
 * CasW geeft Rachelle óók haar zwart :Pe kop koffie
<Rachelle> ^_^ thanks
<CasW> En nu moet ik meer gaan zetten
<RawChid> CasW, jij kunt mij mooi vervangen als ik weg ben
<RawChid> Je zet goede koffie :P
<CasW> :p
<CasW> Zo, bakkie twee, nu wél warm
<Idroy> hallo
<CasW> Hoi ldroy
<Idroy> OerHeks, heb je trouwens laatst nog mijn kubuntu nl logo ontvangen?
<CasW> Zo, kop drie
<CasW> En de koffie is alweer op
<Idroy> moeite met wakker worden? :P
<CasW> Nee hoor, nu niet meer :p
<Idroy> ghehe
<Rachelle> hoi Idroy
<Idroy> hey
<Rachelle> hmm krijgen nieuwe medewerker op werk :p
<CasW> Aah, lekkere koffie
<Rachelle> lol hebben ze een server veranderd zonder me wat te zeggen
<CasW> Oké, ik ga de repeat mode implementeren
<leoquant> dat kan je niet van Ubuntu-NL zeggen :P
<leoquant> ok CasW
<leoquant> Rachelle, iedereen bemoeit zich met de server
<leoquant> - doe me het nieuwe thema
<leoquant> -upgrade het forum nu!
<leoquant> - server is traag==> wellus-nietus
<Rachelle> leoquant ook een server move zonder melding?
<leoquant> 1 met melding dus
<Rachelle> hier was dus geen melding gedaan
<leoquant> lastig
<Rachelle> even de rest inlichten
<leoquant> :P
<Rachelle> dat was het probleem. files zijn terug te halen, maar wachtwoorden van accounts niet
<DarkEra> forum in de gaten houden ;)
 * CasW is even de hond uitlaten
<RawChid> CasW, jij kunt ook HTML/CSS?
 * CasW is er weer
<CasW> RawChid; ja, al ben ik (natuurlijk) geen goeroe
<RawChid> Heb je zin om mee te werken aan het nieuwe thema voor het forum van Ubuntu NL
<CasW> Oh, ja hoor :)
<RawChid> Cool, kun je ook een beetje PHP?
<CasW> Beetje, ja
<RawChid> Dat is voldoende
<CasW> Mooi :D
<RawChid> Goed om te weten. Ik maak even een lijstje met gegadigden die willen helpen
<RawChid> Dit project heeft een tijdje stil gelegen.
<RawChid> Rachelle, had jij nog evt. zin/tijd om mee te doen?
<RawChid> Trouwens, nu een toezegging is geen belofte hoor. Ben een beetje aan het inventariseren wie, wat, waar
<Rachelle> ja hoor. Zin wel, tijd weet ik niet 100% zeker
<RawChid> Neuh oke,
<RawChid> Zin is belangrijker :P
<RawChid> Misschien kunnen we een keer een spurt op een dag houden ofzo
<CasW> Maar ik wil nu wel eerst bezig met een dingie van OpenTeacher ;)
<RawChid> Sure, komende 1/2 weken verwacht ik nog niets CasW
<CasW> Oké, daarna ben ik op vakantie ;)
<RawChid> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/artwork/nieuw-ubuntu-nl-org-thema-%28forum%29/  voor meer info
<CasW> (Ik ga volgende week zondag volgens de huidige planning vier weken op vakantie)
<RawChid> Lekker heur
<RawChid> Waarheen?
<CasW> Ja, zeker lekker, we gaan naar (Zuid-)Engeland, met de auto
<CasW> Even dat jullie het weten; ik heb geen ervaring met Drupal, Wordpress en anderen
<RawChid> Het forum werkt op SMF
<CasW> Ken ik ook niet ;)
<RawChid> Maar we hoeven alleen maar een thema te maken, dus het is vooral frontend werk. Een bestaande PHP-pagina omzetten naar 1 met een nieuw design
<RawChid> FYI, ik kende het ook niet voor ik eraan begon en zo spannend is het niet
<CasW> Oh, dat is te doen :P
<Rachelle> ik ben over 2 weken, 3 weken weg
<Rachelle> wb commandoline en lordnoid
<Rachelle> grrrr waarom gaat code altijd kapot op speciale tekens :p
<RawChid> Omdat encoding een hel is, en mensen dat vaak verklooien
<Rachelle> :P
<Rachelle> JSON_decode kon er blijkbaar niet mee omgaan
<RawChid> Welke encoding?
<RawChid> Ik geef toe dat ik het zelf ook wel eens heb vernaggeld hoor
<Rachelle> tekens als &  :P
<Rachelle> ach ja heb het al gefixt
<Rachelle> urlencode er tussen gegooit
<RawChid> Good buzzy
<Rachelle> :)
<Rachelle> bijna klaar met familie-beheer
<Rachelle> en dan pauze houden :p
<commandoline> leoquant: ping
<leoquant> hallo commandoline
<leoquant> commandoline, kan ik je rgens mee helpen?
<commandoline> leoquant: weet jij zo of er nog ongepubliceerde stukjes voor het prikbord zijn?
<commandoline> want de rechten zijn nu rond :)
<leoquant> ok RawChid heeft ooit iets opgestuurd en stefandevries
<leoquant> RawChid, was volgens mij ubuntero van de maand
<commandoline> ok
<leoquant> 3 maanden terug. maar ik kan me vergissen
<RawChid> Klopt
<commandoline> hmm, dat is dan bij Double12 terecht gekomen vermoed ik...
<RawChid> Klopt
<RawChid> Ik kijk wel ff in mn mail nu
<RawChid> Ik paste de mail ff in -team
<RawChid> Oh wacht
<RawChid> ik heb van zn persoonljke mail vraag gehad
<RawChid> Maar het moeten insturen naar prikbord@ubuntu-nl.org
<leoquant> RawChid, wanneer heb jij die mail gehad van double?
<RawChid> Van de maand april was het trouwes
<RawChid> 4 maart
<leoquant> ok
<RawChid> Daarna nooit meer wat gehoord
<leoquant> commandoline, nog andere dingen?
<leoquant> stefan is al een tijd afwezig
<leoquant> ik denk ivm vakantie?
<commandoline> leoquant: nee, verder niets. Bedankt
<commandoline> ik neem nog wel een keertje contact op met Stefan zodra hij er weer is
<leoquant> goed
<commandoline> RawChid: ik heb net even de mailadressen getest
<commandoline> prikbord@ubuntu-nl.org werkte niet meer
<commandoline> prikbord@lists.ubuntu-nl.org wel
<RawChid> Aha, ik weet daar niets van verder.
<RawChid> SWAT is de man
<commandoline> ja, die wijziging is gister gedaan
<commandoline> maar als je dat mailtje dus daarnaartoe zou willen sturen (het is een public list), graag.
<commandoline> dan kunnen we ermee aan de slag
<commandoline> want van Double12 heb ik tot nu toe niets gehoord
<RawChid> Waar moet ik het heen sturen?
<commandoline> prikbord@lists.ubuntu-nl.org graag (die lijst is wel publiek, maar omdat het toch op het prikbord komt maakt dat niet zoveel uit denk ik :P)
<RawChid> Hehe, sgoed
<leoquant> commandoline, hebben jullie openteacher wel eens op het prikbord of planet gezet?
<commandoline> leoquant: nee
<commandoline> maar is prikbord niet meer bedoelt voor ubuntu-nl gerelateerde zaken?
<commandoline> planet zou wel kunnen
<leoquant> nou, ik zou zeggen planet
<commandoline> maar niemand van de devs heeft een blog :P
<leoquant> :P
<Rachelle> wb commandoline
<commandoline> bedankt
 * Rachelle kijkt naar de code en zucht
<Rachelle> wie heeft ooit deze troep geschreven?:p
<RawChid> Pas op wat je zegt, ik heb dat soort uitpraken gehoord van mensen die het zelf gedaan bleken te hebben
<RawChid> Ergens in een ver verleden
<Rachelle> hihi deze code heb ik niet geschreven :P  Dat zie ik aan de @author
<commandoline> oh, da's al best veel documentatie dan, toch nog een pluspuntje :P
<RawChid> @author wil nog niet alles zeggen natuurlijk :P
<meetingology> RawChid: Error: "author" is not a valid command.
<RawChid> @"
<meetingology> RawChid: Error: No closing quotation
<RawChid> @" put hallo
<meetingology> RawChid: Error: No closing quotation
<commandoline> RawChid: nee, maar gewoon het feit dat 'ie aanwezig is :P
<RawChid> @" echo cat `/etc/passwd`
<meetingology> RawChid: Error: No closing quotation
<RawChid> :PP
<commandoline> helaas :P
<RawChid> In eclipse kun je als je versiebeheer hebt "show annotated history" ofzo doen. Zo kun je per blok/regel zien wie dat ge-commit heeft
<RawChid> Best handig als je wilt weten wie er taart moet gaan halen ofzo :P
<Rachelle> hihi dit is een spel dat geport moet worden. waar 3 jaar aan gesleuteld is
<Rachelle> dus ja doorgebouwd en doorgebouwd
<Rachelle> wb OerHeks
<OerHeks> thnx Rachelle
<OerHeks> interneppen vloog er weer eens uit, weet niet waarom :(
<Rachelle> hoi CasW en hannie
<hannie> dag Rachelle
<CasW> Hé Rachelle
<OerHeks> ǝℸℸǝɥɔɐɹ ıoɥ
<leoquant> kan iemand mij helpen?
<leoquant> http://askubuntu.com/questions/52502/why-are-not-maintained-packages-still-in-the-off-software-sources
<leoquant> wil ik als opgelost markeren
<leoquant> ik zie er overheen hoe dit te doen
<OerHeks> ik zie het ook niet, leo
<leoquant> he....ff wennen dit ツ
<leoquant> OerHeks, op de V muisklikken: http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/1137/how-do-i-accept-an-answer
<leoquant> maar een prachtig iets askubuntu. wel wennen na ubuntu answers
<OerHeks> ik vind het een goed idee, met waardering als een antwoord zinvol is.
<leoquant> ubuntu answers had iets met "thanks that solved my question"
<leoquant> verder kun je ook socializen
<leoquant> via de chat
<leoquant> kortom een mooie vervanger voor een forum
<leoquant> :P
<RawChid> Hey Rachelle
<RawChid> Jij doet toch van die automatische tests op je websites?
<Rachelle> geregeld ja why
<Rachelle> zijn niks ander dan wat unit-tests maar goed
<RawChid> Ik dacht security tests
<Rachelle> het zijn eigenlijk security tests ;)  Ze vallen de boel aan met expres invalid input die de software moet blokken
<RawChid> Ik vraag me af of je wat voorbeelden hebt om websites automatisch te testen. Ik ken zelf wel tools en handmatig een hoop
<RawChid> Waar doe je dat mee? Heb je de tests zelf geschreven?
<Rachelle> die tests heb ik zelf geschreven
<Rachelle> dit rijtje heb ik van een hacker demo :
<Rachelle> scans : NMap & Nikto (web specifiek)
<RawChid> Ja, die tools ken ik
<Rachelle> tools : Metasploit, CANVAS,CORE IMPACT Pro,Nessus,Nikto (web specifiek),Exploits,Payloads
<Rachelle> een van de weinige presentaties bij software eniginering 4 die nuttig was :P
<RawChid> :)
<RawChid> Ik vind BURP ook wel fijn
<Rachelle> en grootste gevaar : social enginering
<Rachelle> beste manier om in een website te komen : besmet een admin
<RawChid> De mens blijft de zwakste schakel
<Rachelle> jep
<Rachelle> als je wilt kan ik je die hele pdf erover sturen
<RawChid> De tools die je noemde ken ik wel, maar kost altijd tijd en uitzoekwerk om ze in te stellen. maar joh stuur maar door, kan altijd nog van pas komen
<Rachelle> kijken of het lukt. de transfer
 * Rachelle prikt RawChid 
<RawChid> Hmm, werkt het?
<Rachelle> complete :)
<RawChid> Thnx!
<RawChid> Volgens mij de eerste keer dat ik DCC doe via irssi :P
<Rachelle> voor mij ook, teminste de eerst keeer dat het werkte
<RawChid> ./dcc get Rachelle
<RawChid> Dat moest ik intypen
<Rachelle> :)
<Rachelle> ik heb gewoon een grafische interface voor dat in xchat
<RawChid> Haha
<RawChid> Little Boby Tables van xkcd staat er in
<Rachelle> hihi ja :p
<Rachelle> dat was echt een white hat :)
<Rachelle> die ging gewoon een live hack demo doen daar
<RawChid> Wie?
<Rachelle> binnen 1 minuut een windows server geowned
<Rachelle> diegene wat die demostratie had gegeven
<RawChid> Ah cool
 * Rachelle gaapt en is eindelijk klaar met werken
<Rachelle> ik vraag me af of ze gaan zeuren dat ik de string-user input zonder stripping naar de server-backend stuur :P
<Rachelle> (middleware spul)
<RawChid> Wie moet er gaan zeuren dan?
<Rachelle> collega's ?:P
<RawChid> De service bus? :P
<RawChid> Ah oke
<RawChid> Wat is stripping dan?
<Rachelle> ik doe dat expres want de backend doet zelf de input onschadelijk maken. En als je dat 2 keer achter elkaar doet krijg je rare resultaten
<RawChid> Ja, dat ken ik
<RawChid> Niet te veel logica in frontends
<Rachelle> dus heb ik de site die de boel naar de DB-backend doorstuurd het alleen laten urlencoden
<Rachelle> de "frontend" doet alleen checken op ints en floats
<Rachelle> gebruiker => site 1 => server-backend
<RawChid> Zolang het maar niet uit de context kan breken
<Rachelle> daarom
<RawChid> Rachelle, heb je verstand van TCL?
<Rachelle> die backend is van overal aan te roepen zolang je de API's kent
<Rachelle> Tool Command Language ?
<RawChid> kweenie, een scripttaal waar bijv. eggdrop in geschreven is
<Rachelle> dan nee
<RawChid> En volgens mij is die bot hier weer een uitbreiding op eggdrop
<RawChid> @ra
<meetingology> RawChid: Error: "ra" is not a valid command.
<RawChid> @"
<meetingology> RawChid: Error: No closing quotation
<RawChid> Snappie ;)
<Rachelle> jep, maar heb er nooit mee gewerkt
<RawChid> #
<RawChid> #as
 * Rachelle gaapt moe
<Rachelle> moet binnen 2 weken ook nog zo de boel documenteren dat anderen het over kunnen nemen :(
<Rachelle> dat betekend de nodige docu maken :( hekel aan
<Rachelle> heb je daar ook zo'n hekel aan?
<RawChid> Goede gestructureerde code behoeft geen, commentaar is de documentatie :P
<RawChid> En ja, achteraf documentatie schrijven is !(@*$&
<RawChid> Wij hebben een wiki-pagina met ontwerpbeslissingen van het project. Dat is wel fijn
<Rachelle> het draait op een framework dat ik heb geschreven. Moet wel documenteren hoe die werkt
<Rachelle> wat oa de API's is ja
<Rachelle> documentie regel 1 : Keep your hands off it!
<Rachelle> :p
<Rachelle> "Wij hebben een wiki-pagina met ontwerpbeslissingen van het project. Dat is wel fijn"  <= dit ontbreekt dus nog gezien ik dat framework uit mijn blote hoofd met probeersels gemaakt heb
<RawChid> Klinkt proffessioneel :P
<RawChid> -f
<Rachelle> hihi tjah zo half jaar geleden heeft mijn werkgever gekozen me te betalen voor een port van mijn framework ipv iets commercieels te kopen of zelf te schrijven
<Rachelle> op zich werkt het framework heel goed, maar heel veel zit in mijn hoofd en nog niet opgeschreven
<Rachelle> ik ben nu die site het testen en eerlijk gezegt merk ik niet dat er 2 systemen tussen zitten zo snel gaat het :p
<RawChid> It's a dirty job, but someone's gotta do it :P
<Rachelle> inderdaad
<Rachelle> is wel grappig.  Deze nieuwe versie met http-communicatie ertussen is sneller dan de oude die direct tegen de DB praat :p
<Rachelle> optimalisatie :p
<leoquant> nou
<leoquant> mot iemand nog wat?
<leoquant> van me?
<Rachelle> ik niet
<leoquant> joehoe!!!!!!!!!!
<leoquant> ok
<Rachelle> op mijn werk krijgen we eindelijk aparte VM's voor de productie en testing :)
<leoquant> mazzeltov dan
<Rachelle> kunnen we zonder problemen testing onderuit trappen zonder gezeik met live te krijgen
<Rachelle> (niet handig als beiden op dezelfde apache install lopen)
<Idroy> hallo
<Rachelle> hoi Idroy
<CasW> :-
<CasW> Pardon
<Rachelle> hoi ubuntulo1_
<DarkEra> leoquant> nou.... mot iemand nog wat? van me? joehoe!!!!!!!!!! mazzeltov dan.... <-----> zotte bui??? :P XD
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-07-12
<Rachelle> hej iedereen
<leoquant> hoi allen
<Rachelle> hoi leoquant
<leoquant> hoi Rachelle
<RawChid> Goede morgen
<Rachelle> hoi RawChid
 * Rachelle gaapt en heeft koppijn van alle code
<Rachelle> ik ben blij als dat spel af is :p
<Rachelle> "ff" een DB dumpen :P
<Rachelle> 318 MB
<RawChid> 318, daar keer ik mn hand niet voor om
<Rachelle> ik kan daarvan 90% direct weer weggooien :P  ik ben maar van een paar tabellen in de data geinterresseerd
<RawChid> Dan exporteer je alleen die, maarja, dat zal wel weer nog meer werk zijn :P
<Rachelle> uhu ik ben bij het porten telkens tabellen tegen het komen waar ik de content van moet hebben
<Rachelle> helaas kan ik niet in 1 keer zeggen van alle tabellen de structuur en van die die en die de data
<Rachelle> zo file openen. dit gaat even memory koste :p
<Rachelle> hoi CasW
<CasW> Hé Rachelle
<RawChid> vi FTW
 * Rachelle zucht en draait vingers tot die file ingeladen is
<RawChid> vi FTW
<Rachelle> RawChid ik zal die data toch lokaal moeten hebben
<RawChid> Heb je lokaal geen vi?
<Rachelle> jawel, maar deze DB komt van de werkservers af :p
 * Rachelle bekijkt de data en denkt : waarom bewaren ze die troep zo lang :S
<Rachelle> bijvoorbeeld de afmeld-codes zijn al 40.000 stuks
<Rachelle> zo :)
<Rachelle> ik ben weg doei doei
<CasW> Dagdag!
<hannie> commandoline, hoi. Hulde voor de goede verzorging van notulen en bot toestemming
<commandoline> hannie: bedankt :) (notulen zijn van meetingology :))
<hannie> leoquant, hoi
<hannie> commandoline, leoquant ik ga me nu verdiepen in "toegankelijkheid"
<commandoline> hannie: ok, goed idee :)
<hannie> commandoline, die meetingology is een geweldig hulpmiddel. Ik moet hem ook gaan gebruiken bij het VT
<commandoline> jammer dat hajour en UndiFineD hier niet zijn, die kunnen je veel vertellen...
<hannie> Ik vind het echt zo jammer dat ze weg zijn
<hannie> en dat dankzij die stomme UDS
<hannie> maar goed. Aan het werk
<leoquant> ok hannie
<leoquant> ja er is gemaild naar beiden commandoline
<hannie> Als ik vragen heb weet ik jullie te vinden
<leoquant> nog geen reacties
<commandoline> leoquant: ok
<commandoline> hannie: prima :)
<hannie> leoquant, mijn mailtje naar undu is gebounced
<hannie> *undi
<leoquant> wat is dat?
<hannie> teruggestuurd
<leoquant> oei
<hannie> maar die aan hajour niet
<hannie> teruggestuurd door de server, niet door undi, hoor
<leoquant> hannie, men werkt aan een speech to text bot, maar ik raad je niet aan met de devs in zee te gaan
<leoquant> het project is erg afgeschermd
<hannie> leoquant, ik zal hier eens naar kijken
<leoquant> en omgeven door een vage argwaan naar nieuwkomers/buitenstaanders
<commandoline> mja, beetje jammer voor een OSS project
<hannie> heb je een naam?
<leoquant> moment
<leoquant> https://launchpad.net/~inferno-devel  deze figuren zijn toegankelijk
<leoquant> https://launchpad.net/~sii is duister
<hannie> Een onderzoekje kan nooit kwaad en contact leggen ook niet
<leoquant> https://launchpad.net/~speechcontrolteam is weer fris
<leoquant> https://launchpad.net/~wintermute-devel jacky is toegankelijk
<leoquant> vreselijk veel projecten dus
<leoquant> dit is nog niet de helft
<hannie> http://live.gnome.org/GnomeVoiceControl zie ik op het forum staan
<hannie> oef, dan heb ik wat uit te zoeken
<leoquant> alle open code zoals IBM viavoice etc. komt samen in deze projecten
<commandoline> ik denk dat TTS/STT eerst wel minder belangrijk is dan bijv. een toegankelijke webinterface
<leoquant> nou commandoline ik ben wel erg toe aan zo'n bot
<commandoline> leoquant: ja, maar die sluit aan op IRC
<leoquant> anders zie ik me in de toekomst weer overstappen op windows
<commandoline> en IRC ondersteuning in JFL hadden we afgesproken
<commandoline> niet direct aan JFL gerelateerd, bedoel ik.
<leoquant> ik bedoel een speech to text bot
<leoquant> nee
<hannie> leoquant, de bedoeling is dus dat je in JFL een vraag kunt inspreken die dan omgezet wordt naar tekst?
<commandoline> want dat is technisch in een webinterface gewoon lastig
<leoquant> dat is teveel gevraagd hannie voor ons team
<commandoline> dus een IRC bot/client die dat regelt is mooi
<leoquant> dat zouden we werkelijk in onze handen moeten krijgen
<leoquant> vanuit andere teams
<commandoline> en die integreert dan automatisch met JFL via de IRC interface
<hannie> ok, dus ik moet op zoek naar een geschikte bot die dat doet en geïntegreerd kan worden in JFL
<leoquant> moment
<leoquant> https://launchpad.net/infernobot  zoiets?
<hannie> Ik ga even kijken
<leoquant> alleen er is een link naar software die stuk is
<leoquant> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~speechcontrol-devel/infernobot/inferno/files
<leoquant> https://code.launchpad.net/~speechcontrol-devel/infernobot/inferno
<leoquant> dan moet je "inloggen/lid zijn van...
<leoquant> ofzo
<leoquant> This will be the first pre-alpha version of the IRC Bot (Client + Server).
<hannie> ok, maar contact opnemen kan altijd
<leoquant> yep
<leoquant> Daniel Bugl is erg aardig
<hannie> da's altijd meegenomen ;)
<leoquant> heb je irc kanalen gezien?
<hannie> waar?
<leoquant> per team?
<leoquant>  #speechcontrol en #speechcontrol-devs geloof ik
<hannie> neem ik ook mee
<leoquant> devs=devel
<hannie> leoquant, ik zie dat infernobot TTS is, niet STT?
<leoquant> geen idee het lijkt na februari stil te liggen daar
<hannie> Ik denk niet dat dit geschikt is
<leoquant> ik weet niet wat anderen doen daar
<hannie> Ik ga verder onderzoeken
<leoquant> maargoe ik moet ff weg
<leoquant> later
<hannie> dag leoquant
<Idroy> hey
<RawChid> commandoline, nog zin om te Jam-en?
<RawChid> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/ubuntu-global-jam-begin-september/
<RawChid> CasW was er de vorige keer dacht ik ook bij
<CasW> Bij die in Friesland, ja
<CasW> (En daar was commandoline ook bij, hoor ;))
<commandoline> dat zegt hij toch :P?
<RawChid> Ja, dat laatste wist ik zeker
<commandoline> Zou kunnen, maar met Dooitze, Sense, UndiFineD en hajour niet zo actief wordt het organiseren wel lastiger.
<RawChid> Ahja, denk je dat er niet genoeg animo is in jullie refio?
<RawChid> regio*
<commandoline> ja, ik denk het idd.
<RawChid> Jammer heur
<Idroy> hallo
<Idroy> leoquant, check je pm inbox op het forum ;)
<Idroy> oh nvm, hij is niet op irc
<Idroy> leoquant, check je pm inbox op het forum :)
<leoquant> Idroy, erg mooi geworden
<leoquant> staat op launc hpad en onze wiki nu
<leoquant> dus: erg bedankt
<Idroy> mooi
<Idroy> graag gedaan :)
<leoquant> ツ
<Idroy> leoquant, ik weet dat het nogal een late reactie is maar, welke wiki-pagina eigenlijk?
<leoquant> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/  Idroy
<Idroy> kzie hem alleen nergens op die pagina staan :P, maarja maakt niet uit ;-)
<Idroy> nvm
<Idroy> gevonden xD
<Idroy> :P
<commandoline> leoquant: even een vraagje voor JFL
<commandoline> ChanServ kan automatisch +v geven, toch?
<commandoline> kan 'ie +o ook doen?
<Idroy> heel even een vraagje tussen door hoor, maar wat is dat JFL eigenlijk? Ik zie het de laatste tijd al een paar keer voorbij gaan.
<commandoline> Idroy: mwanzo doet verschillende workshops (tenminste, het ligt nu even stil (zomerstop), maar normaal wel :P)
<commandoline> die gaan nu via IRC
<commandoline> evt. i.c.m. webchat voor mensen die dat niet kennen
<commandoline> maar we zoeken al een tijdje naar een simpelere oplossing, eentje die ook nog wat meer functionaliteit biedt
<commandoline> en daarom is nu een groepje mensen bezig een webapp genaamd 'Just For Learning' te bouwen :)
<Idroy> ah ja
<Idroy> nu snap ik het
<commandoline> :)
<Idroy> brb, ff rebooten
<Idroy> naar ubuntu toe
<commandoline> wb Idroy
<Idroy> :)
<leoquant> commandoline> ChanServ kan automatisch +v geven, toch? ja
<commandoline> en +o?
<leoquant> uh ook idd
<commandoline> ik weet dat het niet aanbevolen is teveel ops in een kanaal te hebben
<leoquant> nee het gaat tegen freenode policy in
<leoquant> maar het gebeurt wel vaker hoor
<commandoline> maar in het geval van JFLbot lijkt het me niet verstandig om dingen van IRC als input te accepteren voordat je misbruik kan stoppen (+q etc. kan doen)
<leoquant> juist
<commandoline> en ook dingen als +m en voices door JFLbot laten regelen lijkt me handig zelf :)
<leoquant> jahoor +m zoals in klas is handig
<commandoline> daarom :)
<commandoline> evt. dingen als topic tijdelijk aanpassen zou 'ie ook nog kunnen doen.
<commandoline> maar goed, eerst maar even de basis :P
<commandoline> dan programmeer ik 'm zo dat 'ie geen input van IRC accepteert zolang 'ie geen op is
<leoquant>  set topic kaqn aleen met +o imo
<leoquant>  +m ook allen met +o
<commandoline> en +q voor een gebruiker ook, toch?
<leoquant> we moeten het daar eens over hebben +q is alleen mogelijk met +o
<commandoline> ok
 * commandoline probeert
<leoquant> ik ook
<leoquant> commandoline, kun je nog iets nu?
<commandoline> test
<commandoline> ja dus :P
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant>  /mode <#channel> +q <nick!user@host>
<leoquant> en nu?
<leoquant> commandoline?
<commandoline> test
<leoquant> hmm
<leoquant> nu?
<commandoline> test
<leoquant> bij unvoice misschien
<commandoline> test
<leoquant> nu?
<leoquant> nu?
<commandoline> ja, dat werkte :)
<leoquant> +V is dus even anders...:)
<commandoline> ok, eerst unvoicen dus als je +q wilt doen :P
<leoquant> ja ik moet weer aan de irc studie merk ik...:P
<leoquant> ik ga
<leoquant> later!
<commandoline> te laat :(
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-07-13
<Rachelle> hej iedereen
<Rachelle> hoi kiwinote
<leoquant> hai kiwinote
<commandoline> leoquant: heb je even tijd (JFL)?
<leoquant> commandoline, ik moet even nu wat met johanvd regelen
<commandoline> leoquant: ok :)
<Rachelle> hoi leoquant en commandoline
<commandoline> hoi Rachelle
<leoquant> commandoline, zeg het eens
<commandoline> leoquant: JFL moet weten wie er bevoegd zijn les te geven
<commandoline> en ook moet 'ie weten wie mag vertellen wie er bevoegd zijn :P
<leoquant> alle leden van het team?
 * commandoline heeft al een koppeling met launchpad
<leoquant> o...
<commandoline> dus gewoon admin rechten geven als je in ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team zit?
<commandoline> op launchpad?
<leoquant> een les wordt aangekondigd
<leoquant> meestal weken van te voren
<commandoline> ja, dat moet er idd ook nog in.
<leoquant> dan kunnen we toch leden/leiders toevoegen?
<commandoline> leoquant: ja, maar dat moet je dus aangeven in het programma dan
<commandoline> óf we gebruiken er launchpad teams voor
<leoquant> via calendar google/ubuntu loco agenda/etc.
<commandoline> (als je in team x zit, krijg je rechten)
<leoquant> ja kan
<commandoline> leoquant: aankondigen en rechten staan momenteel nog los van elkaar
<leoquant> ok
<commandoline> ok, dan ga ik eerst gewoon even uit van rechten krijgen als je in -team zit
<commandoline> is voor de NL loco al genoeg :)
<leoquant> goed
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> commandoline, overigens
<leoquant> er is een speelplaats voor bots
<commandoline> oh, waar?
<leoquant> ik weet alleen het kanaal niet meer...
 * commandoline gebruikt nu #PyTest en #PyTest-klas
<leoquant> is ook goed
<commandoline> een kanaal van ubuntu?
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> moment
<leoquant> geen reactie
<commandoline> ok
<commandoline> #ubuntu-bots-test?
<commandoline> het punt is dat ik 2 channels nodig heb
<commandoline> + op rechten (waar we het gister over hadden)
<leoquant> hou toch gewoon jouw channels...
<commandoline> ja, verreweg het simpelst :D
<leoquant> je wil ook iets anders dan flauw doen met bots
<leoquant> + op rechten
<Idroy> hallo
<Rachelle> hoi Idroy
<Idroy> hallo
<Rachelle> pfff ik ben knetter. een JSON-interperterter schrijven
<Oer> ButlerBot: start
<ButlerBot> Neenee, dit is niet de bot ;)
<Oer> ButlerBot: add pancakes
<ButlerBot> Ik wilde alleen even de nick registeren, maar dat was 'ie al :(
<Oer> ow :(
<Idroy> hallo
<Idroy> CasW, je zit wat uit te proberen? :P
<CasW> Ik wil een nick registeren voor mijn bot die ik heb geschreven
<CasW> En dat heb ik nu gedaan, OTBot
<CasW> (OpenTeacher, in #openteacher gaan we hem gebruiken)
<Idroy> ah ja
<Idroy> en wat doet die bot?
<CasW> Bugs registreren, linkjes geven, dat soort dingen
<CasW> En verwelkomen :D
<Idroy> ah ja
<Idroy> leuk :D
<Idroy> hmmm, ik ben bezig met een blog voor mijn artwork, (ye, i know... tis suf), en ik heb nu ook een .tk domein aangemaakt (fuck yeah, gratis :P), en ik heb me blog daar naar toe gepubliceerd (dat kan met blogspot...), nu wachten totdat de dns gebeuren klaar is bij hun, zodat de pagina van leeg naar blog gaat :P
<Oer> persoonlijk bezoek ik niet graag .tk domeinen.
<Idroy> wttn?
<Idroy> wattan*
<Oer> ik ben niet zo gecharmeerd van die advertentietroep, hun cookies en malware.
<leoquant> wat zijn dat .tk domeinen?
<Oer> tk is een klein eilandje met 130 inwoners, die een redirect service leveren, gratis.
<leoquant> ah, maar de prijs is redirect gedoe dus?
<Idroy> volgens mij is het niet alleen redirect hoor
<Idroy> tis gewoon een domein naam, maar dan gratis
<leoquant> Oer, waar zijn je dan goed op kunnen bloggen?
<johanvd> standaard wordpress.com of .org
<johanvd> of een google sites ding
<johanvd> of tumblr
<johanvd> er zijn er veel, en ze zijn bijna allemaal beter dan .tk :)
<Oer> wordpress, blogger, er zijn er heel veel idd
<leoquant> wordpress heeft  wel een goede naam inderdaad
<leoquant> Idroy, is dat niet wat dan?
<Idroy> hmmmm, ik kan wel even kijken naar dat wordpress, ik gebruik nu blogger
<Oer> maar als je een stukje over artwork voor ubuntu wil schrijven ....
<johanvd> .tk bezoek ik ook liever niet vanwege rotzooi
<Oer> kan dit niet op ubuntu-nl ?
<leoquant> dat kan ook op ons prikbord
<leoquant> op de planet via een blog site Oer
<johanvd> prikbord was toch vooral voor dingen van ubuntu-nl zelf
<Idroy> ja weet ik, maarja ik wil gewoon al mijn zooi even geblogd hebben
<johanvd> de planet is een feed van een andere blog
<Oer> http://prikbord.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Oer> jah
<leoquant> nou Idroy doet veel artwork ook voor ubuntu-nl
<Oer> daar hoor jij thuis, denk ik.
<leoquant> en we komen lui te kort
<leoquant> en Idroy is goed/levert prima werk
<Oer> idd, stimuleren.
<johanvd> pribord is heel erg geschikt voor dingen die voor ubuntu-nl gedaan zijn. alleen niet voor persoonlijke dingen
<leoquant> willen we met het forum naar de/een nieuwe ubuntu-look zal dat nooit vanzelf gaan
 * CasW is zo terug
<leoquant> ubuntero van de maand is erg persoonlijk
<leoquant> prikbord is ook platform voor progs/programmeren ed
<leoquant> Rubrieken
<leoquant>     Algemeen
<leoquant>     Evenementen
<leoquant>     Programma onder de loep
<leoquant>     Ubuntero van de maand
<leoquant>     Website en Servers
<Idroy> wordt dat prikbord nog een beetje actief gelezen dan?
<leoquant> het ligt al maanden stil
<leoquant> maar nu is er een nieuw team
<johanvd> voor ubuntu dingen is het prima, alleen niet als persoonlijk blog
<johanvd> het is de blog van ubuntunl
 * CasW excuseert zichzelf, ik moet weg
<leoquant> ツ
<johanvd> je kan er dus best schrijven over je artwork, een event of zoiets, maar niet over de leuke foto's die je net van je kat gemaakt hebt
<leoquant> ik had eerlijk gezegd het stukje van RawChid als ubuntero van de maand maart/april verwacht
<leoquant> johanvd yep
<leoquant> Idroy, je zit toch in het ubuntu-nl artwork team?
<Idroy> yep
<leoquant> voila
<leoquant> als het daar over ongeveer gaat...
<Idroy> hmmm, ja opzich kan ik wel posten over me ubuntu nl artwork
<leoquant> ja, en hoe je dat aanpakt, met welke tools enzo
<leoquant> (zodat iedereen denkt: dat kan ik ook :P)
<Idroy> ghehe
<Oer> mogenlijk dat je reacties krijgt, met nog meer tools en tips.
<Idroy> hmmmm, okay, is goed
<leoquant> maargoe voor onze planet heb je wel een blogiets nodig
<Idroy> hoe bedoel je?
<leoquant> een linkje moment
<Idroy> ok
<leoquant> http://planet.ubuntu-nl.org/  zie de linken naar de versch blogs
<Idroy> hmmm, ik heb een blogspot...
<leoquant> \o/
<Idroy> is nog wel helemaal leeg though... :P, vanmiddag aangemaakt
<johanvd> de rechterhelft van de planet valt hier van het venster af
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> hee sense blogt
<leoquant> dat gaat zomaar niet!
<Oer> ziet u dit nu pas ?
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> nou ja.......
<Idroy> Oer, heb je mijn Kubuntu nl logo al gezien, die ik je gestuurd heb via pm?
<Oer> jups, pm terug gestuurd :-)
<Idroy> ah ok, ik heb nog niet gekeken vandaag gekeken naar mijn pms
<Idroy> ik heb trouwens niks ontvangen
<Oer> de notificatie via email is wel handig, anders zou ik ze nooit lezen
<Idroy> ik heb je pm niet ontvangen trouwens
<johanvd> Oer, alleen nmoet je niet vergeten dat je niet via mail kan antwoorden ;)
<johanvd> anders lees ik ze
<leoquant> mogen we een link naar je blog Idroy ?
<johanvd> en de rest van het team
<Idroy> http://idroy.blogspot.com/ <--- de emptiness itself
<leoquant> we zijn niet nieuwsgierig
<Oer> hmm ik dacht niet dat ik via email geantwoord heb.
<leoquant> maar wel belangstellend
<Oer> ik ben wel nieuwschierig en zoek overal wat achter.
<leoquant> mja een zwarte pagina...:P
<Idroy> ik zei al dat ie nog leeg was :P
<leoquant> maar een blog over sterrenkunde: zwarte gaten
<Oer> Totaal aantal pageviews 4
<leoquant> lol
<Idroy> YIHAA, 4 NU AL??!! :p
<Oer> 5...6...7..8
<leoquant> Idroy, kun jetegen een grapje? ツ
<Oer> F5 drukken
<Oer> ow wacht, dan genereer ik ze zelf ..
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> klikkerdeklik Oer
<Idroy> leoquant, hoezo dan?
<leoquant> soms doen we hier erg flauw Idroy
<leoquant> en blijven mensen weg daardoor
<Idroy> ik merk het :P
<leoquant> het trek ook mensen aan, dat ook weer natuurlijk
<leoquant> buienradar is bekijken
<leoquant> eens
<leoquant> we zitten nu in de kern van een zomerdepressie
<Oer> heerlijk weer, de boomen juichen.
<johanvd> buienradar is een en al wolk nu
<johanvd> :/
<leoquant> we krijgen dezelfde troep van gister nog eens over ons heen
<Oer> minder pollen
<leoquant> niks niet ondergelopen kelders
<leoquant> die kan ik niet betalen
<leoquant> gaat hier rechtstreeks de woonkamer in
<leoquant> wie heeft er nu een kelder?
<Oer> ik heb een kelder, al is die op de begane grond.
<johanvd> ik heb benedenburen :D
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> die kloppen vanavond bij je aan
<Idroy> zo... ik ben nu bezig met de eerste post voor mijn blog.... gaat wel ff duren wss -_-, aangezien ik al de artwork weer even moet zoeken/van ubuntu one moet halen
<Idroy> en verwacht zeker geen hoge kwaliteit berichten... ik zuig nogal in nette posts maken
<Idroy> Oer, ik weet het ik ben ff helemaal afgedwaald, maar wat vond je van de kubuntu nl logo? Aangezien ik je pm niet ontvangen heb
<Oer> nice, misschien dat je nl nog iets kan verkleinen ?
<Idroy> ok, ga ik zometeen mee aan de gang :)
<Idroy> eerste post gemaakt... straks of morgen meer... en dan ga ik ook even klooien met het thema van m'n blog...
<johanvd> 9 pageviews al :)
<Idroy> :)
<Idroy> Oer, zo beter? http://ubuntuone.com/p/14J5/
<Idroy> leoquant, eerste bericht staat op m'n blog... straks of morgen meer... ;P
<leoquant> ok top
<Oer> jups, netjes.
<Idroy> ik ga nu even aan het design werken...
<Idroy> mooi :)
<Idroy> ik verveel me... wil iemand nog wat artwork hebben? xD
<leoquant> jazeker
<leoquant> moment
<Idroy> ok
<leoquant> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-council  vreselijk werk van mij
<Idroy> weer in de nieuwe ubntu stijl?
<leoquant> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-webteam
<leoquant> ja
<Idroy> okay, ik zet ze op mijn denkbeeldig to-do list, ik ga er straks mee aan de slag, eerst eventjes nog een blog posten
<Idroy> een blogpost posten*
<leoquant> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-website
<Idroy> nu maak ik even een echte to-do list aan, ipv een denkbeeldige, het wordt een beetje veel om te onthouden ;)
<Idroy> zo... tweede bericht staat er nu ook op, nu ga ik met het council logo aan de slag
<Idroy> weten jullie toevallig nog een leuk onderschrift voor mijn blog? ^^
<Idroy> leoquant, hier is ie... voor de council launchpad team, zeg maar wat je ervan vindt http://ubuntuone.com/p/14Jb/, in ruil er voor wil ik een leuke/grappige onderschrift voor Idroy's Artwork Blog ;-), aangezien ik daar nogal in dat soort dingen zuig
<Idroy> :P
<Idroy> ben er zo weer.
<leoquant> naise
<Idroy> ben ik weer
<Idroy> wat vind je ervan? Moet er nog wat verandert worden?
<leoquant> die  hamer is al ingevoerd
<leoquant> ga nu ff wat anders doen ツ
<Idroy> ok, nice :)
<Idroy> ik ga denk ik ook ff wat anders doen... ff gamen
<Ronnie1> Idroy: helaas is hier de windows comp bezet anders hadden we kunnen TF2'en
<Idroy> Ronnie1, a helaas, naja volgende keer beter :). TF2 is best wel leuk eigenlijk :)
<Idroy> heb je portal 2 al gespeeld?
<Ronnie1> je, ben nu bij hoofdstuk 7 single player
<Ronnie1> die wheatly is erg grappig
<Idroy> zo, das al best een eindje
<Ronnie1> ik heb nu net die aardappel op mijn portal gun
<Idroy> ja klopt, die wheatly is erg grappig, is ingesproken door een engelse caberetier volgens mij...
<Ronnie1> is multiplayer ook erg leuk?
<Idroy> dat weet ik niet... ik heb hem een beetje....... illegaal geprobeerd :P
<Idroy> het schijnt van wel iig
<Ronnie1> oh, van de torrent market ;)
<Idroy> yep ;P
<Ronnie1> ik heb er wel 25 euro voor over voor zo'n spel
<Ronnie1> 50 vind ik ook overkill
<Idroy> ja klopt, dat dacht ik ook al, toendat ik hem gedownload had
<Idroy> 50 euro is gewoon veelste veel
<Ronnie1> vooral als student zijnde
<Idroy> idd
<Idroy> hmmm, cool, jum breaks zijn best handig
<Idroy> jump*
<Idroy> voor m'n blog
<Idroy> hmmm, de poll voor het nieuwe ubuntu-nl logo duurt ook nog maar 3 dagen :O
<Idroy> gaat snel
<Ronnie1> Idroy: en je loopt nog goed aan kop ook (Y)
<Idroy> ye, alleen niet met het kleinste formaat :)
<Idroy> maarja, dat snap ik ook wel
<Idroy> die van akjssdk is daarmee ook het duidelijkst imho
<Idroy> leoquant, het web team verzorgt toch het prikbord?
<Idroy> leoquant, http://ubuntuone.com/p/14Kn/ voor https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-webteam, zeg maar wat er verandert moet worden
<Idroy> ik heb nu ook een artwork aanvraag formulier aangemaakt, kan je op mijn blog wel vinden :), mocht ik er niet zijn maar dat je wel iets wilt hebben. Enige wat je moet doen is even antwoorden wat je wilt, en wat je e-mail adres is. :D
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-07-14
<Idroy> hmmm, ik heb net een google+ invite gekregen, het werkt wel fijn opzich...
<Idroy> hallo leoquant
<leoquant> Idroy, hallo
<Idroy> OerHeks, jij had het toch een keer over google+? Heb je er een account voor? Als je het wilt proberen dan kan ik je wel een invite sturen als je wilt
<OerHeks> hoi Idroy, we zijn er al een paar dagen mee bezig, thnx
<Idroy> ah ok
<Idroy> ik heb net een invite van iemand gekregen
<Idroy> het werkt tot nu toe wel fijn, wat vind jij ervan?
<OerHeks> er zijn nu geen beperkingen meer dacht ik, profiel aanmaken en starten
<Idroy> volgens mij nog wel
<Idroy> Google+ bevindt zich in een beperkte online testfase.
<CasW> leoquant: Hoe wil je dat hij gaat heten?
<CasW> NoName is iig al registered ;)
<CasW> Hmm, dat levert trouwens problemen op voor het herstarten en zo van m'n bot...
<CasW> Guest23987: restart
<CasW> NoName: restart
<CasW> Ohja, ik ben nu geen op
<Ubuntu-NL-Mwanzo> Welcome, Ubuntu-NL-Mwanzo
<CasW> Ubuntu-NL-Mwanzo-bot: restart
<CasW> Ubuntu-NL-Mwanzo: restart
<CasW> :(
<CasW> Excuseer mij trouwens voor dit allemaal, even testen
<CasW> Ik ga trouwens wel even in een eigen kanaal
<leoquant> hee CasW ツ  ik zie en spreek je later over de BOT. back morgen....
<Idroy_> hallo
<Ronnie1> hey Idroy_
<Idroy_> Ronnie1, Portal 2 al uitgespeeld? :P
<Ronnie1> ben in hoofdstuk 7 of 8
<Idroy_> ben je al wel erg ver
<Idroy_> en dan kan je nog gaan co-oppen
<Ronnie1> ja, co-oppen lijkt me erg leuk, en ik ken genoeg personen waar ik mee samen kan spelen
<Idroy_> ah ja, das wel nodig ook volgens mij, anders zit je met allemaal retards opgescheept, die alleen maar een beetje lopen te fucken (wat af en toe ook wel leuk kan zijn :P)
<RawChid> Idroy_: inderdaad
<RawChid> ik kan ook co-oppen
<RawChid> Maar het leukst is met iemand die je kent
<RawChid> Of iemand waar je normaal mee kunt praten
<Idroy_> ja idd
<RawChid> Dus als je een keer wilt kun je mij ook pingen
<RawChid> Heb wel alles al gehaald
<Idroy_> ik heb het spel illegaal gespeeld... :P
<Idroy_> dus met mij kan je niet co-oppen :P
<Idroy_> ik heb trouwens wel team fortress 2 erop staan... (is nu gratis he :P), dus die kan ik wel samen spelen :P
<RawChid> Nooit gespeeld
<RawChid> Ben niet zo van de shooters
<OerHeks> RawChid, puzzle's ?
<RawChid> Ik game soweiso niet meer zoveel, maar puzzle vind ik wel leuker ja
<OerHeks> game is now free for download today only  http://garnetgames.com/puzzlemoppet/awarenessday/
<RawChid> En Portal is gewoon meesterlijk
<RawChid> ff kijken OerHeks
<RawChid> Ga wel ff in offtopic verder :P
<Idroy_> team fortress 2, tjah, tis een shooter maar meer humoristisch eigenlijk, of iig niet zo serieus
<RawChid> Idroy_, voor offtopic geblaat is er ook #ubuntu-nl-offtopic ;)
<Idroy_> hier wordt ook genoeg offtopic gelult over de tijd heen :P
<Idroy_> anyway... ik zit nu ook in offtopic channel
<Idroy_> heeft iemand nog wat artwork nodig?... :P
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-07-15
<Idroy> hallo
<hannie> RawChid, hoi. Zal ik je even een link geven m.b.t. "Wie is de vertaler?"
<RawChid> hannie, ja graag :)
<hannie> komt ie:
<hannie> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/oneiric/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-universe/nl/
<hannie> hamster-applet
<hannie> Translated by Rachid, maar (no translation yet)
<RawChid> Hey hannie, ik zie een lijst, maar kan de precieze string niet vinden. Heb je misschien een directe URL?
<hannie> RawChid, ik kom zo, momentje
<hannie> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/oneiric/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-universe/nl/+translate?batch=10
<hannie> Dit is de url, misschien had ik +translate erbij moeten pasten
<RawChid> Ik heb het trouwens nog nagevraagd in #ubuntu-translators nagevraagd. danilos zei dat gebruikt kan worden voor als een vertaling is gemarkeerd als incorrect
<hannie> het gaat om string # 13568
<hannie> ddtp-ubuntu-universe
<RawChid> OKe, deze dus: https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/oneiric/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-universe/nl/13568/+translate
<hannie> hoe kan een vertaling nu als incorrect worden gemarkeerd?
<hannie> En pakken ze dan een willekeurige naam?
<hannie> Heb je nu gezien wat ik bedoel?
<RawChid> Ja ik zie het. Had het ook al vaker gezien.
<RawChid>  12:13:37 < RawChid> Hey, sometimes there are empty translated strings in LP. Anyone familiar with this problem?
<RawChid> 13:53:38 < danilos> kelemengabor, setting a translation to empty one is the only way we can turn something into a suggestion if it's already approved; also, sometimes you don't know what the correct translation is, but you do know that  the current one is incorrect
<hannie> ok, het is geen halszaak, maar ik wil nog wel eens een string overslaan als ik de naam van een van onze vertalers zie staan
<RawChid> Maar hoe het nou komt snap ik ook niet precies...
<RawChid> Is er dan iemand geweest die mijn vertaling ongedaan heeft gemaakt?
<hannie> Ik zal eens kijken of gabor of danilos te bereiken zijn
<hannie> RawChid, antwoord van gabor: I have no idea, why - Launchpad is such a beast, and it is known to have strange habits :(
<hannie> Maar dat had je waarschijnlijk al gezien
<hannie> Zie je vanavond. doei
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-07-16
<Guest96691> hallo
<Idroy_> leoquant, moet je nog artwork hebben? :P
<martijn1985> goeiemiddag allemaal, is er iemand die mij eea kan uitleggen over Nightmonkey?
<hannie> dag martijn1985 Dat kan
<hannie> Wat wil je precies weten?
<martijn1985> Ik loop er nu tegenaan dat ik een pakket aanklik (part 3 van parcellite) en dat ik helemaal dat tekstblok niet te zien krijg
<martijn1985> in plaats daarvan krijg ik 300 pakketten die voor een belangrijk deel al vertaald zijn
<hannie> Kan je even de url doorgeven?
<martijn1985> dit is de pagina van Nightmonkey die ik zie: http://nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu/#release=oneiric&language=nl&view=app&repo=universe&isok=all&rownumber=100&sortpopcon=dsc&packagename=&page=2
<martijn1985> en dit is de link naar de tekst: https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/oneiric/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-universe/nl/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=Features%3A
<hannie> Ik ga even kijken
<hannie> martijn1985, dat is wel vreemd.
<martijn1985> hannie, dat scheelt dan begrijp toch de site wel :-)
<martijn1985> ik heb het al met meerdere links gehad, trouwens...
<hannie> Ja, op welke pagina van Nightmonkey staat parcellite?
<hannie> Wacht, ik heb hem al: #19142.
<hannie> Ik ga nog eens proberen
<martijn1985> dat is het paginanummer? Ik vroeg me al af waarvoor dat nummer dient
<hannie> Nee, dat nummer is het nummer van het pakket
<hannie> martijn1985, ik zie wel iets bij die link van jou
<hannie> In het zoekvenster staat Search: Features:
<hannie> En dan krijg je dus een heleboel hits, he
<martijn1985> aah :) die link is gewoon een deel van de tekst in het blok..
<martijn1985> dat verklaart al vrij veel...
<hannie> Als ik nu op deel 3 klik krijg ik Timeout error
<hannie> Heb je mijn mailtje daarover gelezen?
<martijn1985> nee, ik heb me wel opgegeven voor de maillijst, maar ik lijk die mailtje niet te krijgen
<hannie> Heb je gekozen voor wekelijks toesturen soms?
<martijn1985> dat zal ik nog eens nakijken inderdaad
<hannie> Je kunt dat alsnog veranderen
<hannie> Maar goed, je probleem van die vele strings is opgelost denk ik
<hannie> Zoekvak moet leeg zijn
<martijn1985> Ja, ik snap wat hij doet. Maar wat is dan een handige manier om direct bij dat deel van parcellite te komen?
<hannie> Het gedeelte Search is ... verwijderen
<martijn1985> dan krijg ik toch gewoon alle 50000 pakketten?
<hannie> Ik kan het niet controleren omdat ik die timeout error krijg
<hannie> martijn1985, wacht even. Nu krijg ik ook deel 3. Eens kijken wat ik er van kan bakken
<hannie> Het lijkt er toch op dat de link niet goed is, want ik krijg weer Search: Features
<hannie> De link is dus niet goed
<martijn1985> ja, maar als je bij de andere pakketten kijkt dan staat er in de link ook Search: **tekst**
<hannie> ff kijken of trijntje er is
<martijn1985> en de tekst is dan dusdanig groot dat er maar 1 pakket die tekst kan hebben
<hannie> trijntje, ping
<hannie> martijn1985, op dit moment zou ik deel 3 overslaan
<martijn1985> maar als er alleen maar features in de tekst staat dan is dat wel vrij algemeen..
<martijn1985> ja, dat is wellicht wel het makkelijkst
<hannie> er zijn zoveel strings waar features in staat
<hannie> daarom is deze link ook niet goed
<trijntje> hannie, pong
<hannie> trijntje, er is een link op nightmonkey niet goed. Jij kent toch de maker van nightmonkey?
<trijntje> hannie, ja, ik heb hem weleens gemaild over problemen met nightmonkey
<hannie> waar kan ik zijn e-mailadres vinden?
<trijntje> https://launchpad.net/~sianis
<hannie> ok, ik zal dit verder afhandelen. Thanks
<hannie> martijn1985, als je weer zo'n gekke link tegenkomt, meld het dan even op de lijst, wil je?
<martijn1985> is prima,
<martijn1985> hannie bedankt voor je hulp
<hannie> graag gedaan ;)
<trijntje> martijn1985, hannie je kan altijd ook gewoon een bug indienen bij nightmonkey in launchpad
<hannie> ok
<hannie> trijntje, het is helemaal mis met nightmonkey
<hannie> Steeds als je op een link klikt is het Searchvak ingevuld en krijg je niet wat je verwachtte
<martijn1985> heeft dat eerder anders gewerkt? Want het lijkt er bijna op dit is hoe het werkt. En voor strings met een specifieke beschrijving gaat het natuurlijk ook gewoon goed.
<hannie> Dit is de eerste keer dat ik het meemaak
<hannie> Ik heb het nu ook bij andere links waar ik op klik
<hannie> Er werd nooit iets in het zoekvak geplaatst
<martijn1985> ik vond het ook al een onlogische manier van programmeren...
<hannie> Ik ben een mailtje hierover aan het schrijven en hoop dat het gauw opgelost wordt
<hannie> martijn1985, het is niet waar wat ik concludeerde
<hannie> Bij elke link waar ik op klik staat de string in het zoekvak.
<hannie> Ik heb dat nooit eerder opgemerkt omdat het altijd maar 1 string was die je kreeg
<hannie> Maar bij parcellite is dat dus niet het geval
<martijn1985> klopt, daarom dacht ik ook dat het zo hoorde.
<martijn1985> Het werkt natuurlijk prima als de string maar lang genoeg is. Maar bij een korte string (zoals "Features:") zijn er meer pakketten die dat hebben
<hannie> Dus, terug bij af. Waarom geeft hij bij parcellite zoveel strings?
<hannie> Ik denk dat ik dus alleen over deze link moet klagen
<martijn1985> omdat parcellite een string heeft die alleen "Features:" bevat. Hij zoekt naar "features:" en geeft alles weer waar dat in voorkomt
<martijn1985> ik heb het nu weer bij stellarium
<hannie> Ja, daar moet dus meer achter komen te staan
<martijn1985> die heeft een string "some features:", dat resulteert in 9 pakketten...dat is dan in elk geval nog te overzien
<hannie> Ik zal eens kijken in het softwarecentrum
<martijn1985> hij pakt gewoon letterlijk een deel van de tekst in het softwarecentrum
<hannie> in het softwarecentrum zie ik wel een opsomming van functies bij de informatie
<hannie> Alleen heeft de vertaler het woord Features vergeten te vertalen
<martijn1985> klopt, maar dat staat in een ander stuk tekst (bij parcellite in 1 of 2),
<martijn1985> en die zijn inderdaad ook al vertaald
<hannie> Dat zou dus betekenen dat deel 3 gewoon weg kan
<martijn1985> deel drie is de alinea waar "Features:" in staat
<hannie> en die zou opgenomen moeten worden bij deel 2
<martijn1985> Ja, dat zou het hele probleem oplossen
<martijn1985> er zouden gewoon geen korte strings mogen bestaan
<hannie> We zijn er uit ;)
<martijn1985> Maar hoe zou je dat moeten implementeren?
<martijn1985> Want dat betekent dat er in de engelse tekst geen korte strings mogen staan
<hannie> Ja, dan moet de string aangepast worden, dus toch een bug indienen op LP.
<hannie> Wil jij dat doen?
<martijn1985> wil ik wel doen, maar hoe doe ik dat?
<martijn1985> en moet er dan voor elk pakket weer een losse bug ingediend worden?
<hannie> Dat zal ik uitleggen:
<hannie> Ik moet even nadenken of we dit aan Nightmonkey of LP moeten melden
<hannie> martijn1985, ik denk toch dat het in dit geval beter is een mailtje te sturen naar https://launchpad.net/~sianis
<martijn1985> gaat die persoon dat leuk vinden als ik van elk pakket dat ik tegenkom dat een veel te korte string heeft hem een mail ga sturen?
<hannie> Het zal m.i. heel weinig voorkomen, dit is een speciaal geval
<hannie> Maar er moet in de toekomst wel rekening mee gehouden worden dat dit kan gebeuren
<hannie> Nog even over bugs insturen in het algemeen:
<martijn1985> ik denk eigenlijk dat je je daar in vergist...ik heb nu 1 pagina met 10 pakketten, waar het al bij 2 pakketten voorkomt...
<hannie> ok, des te meer reden om nightmonkey erop te wijzen aan de hand van dat ene voorbeeld
<martijn1985> das waar
<hannie> Ik zou hem dat probleem met parcellite voorleggen en zeggen dat er zo meer zijn
<hannie> Wil je dat proberen?
<martijn1985> das goed, ik stuur hem even een mailtje
<hannie> Maar normaalgesproken kan je op de LP-pagina klikken op Bugs (bovenin) en daar de bug opgeven
<hannie> ok, bedankt alvast. Het is een soort vuurdoop
<hannie> see you
<Idroy_> hallo
<Gotiniens> navond
<OerHeks> hoi Gotiniens
<Gotiniens> http://www.meh.ro/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/meh.ro7861.jpg
<Gotiniens> alles goed hier?
<OerHeks> ja, de wolken gaan vandaag de andere kant op.
<Gotiniens> noujah, het maakte niet uit welke kant ze opgaan heel nederland zit er onder
<OerHeks> hondenweer, en pien en jet wilden niet eens naar buiten.
<Gotiniens> dat is het inderdaad, hoop dat het morgenvroeg wat droger is, wou een wandelingetje maken
<OerHeks> nou, morgen zou het weer losbarsten ..
<Gotiniens> ik hoop het niet
<OerHeks> wandelingetje dan langs het strand hier is wel een goeie marathon
<Gotiniens> nou
<Gotiniens> voordat ik bij het strand ben heb ik al een enkele marathonś achter de kiezen
<Ronnie> De UDS sponsorship is weer open: http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/07/15/ubuntu-developer-summit-sponsorship-now-open-2/
<Ronnie> goede avond martijn1985
<martijn1985> goeienavond
<Ronnie> hey Idroy, volgens mij is vandaag het einde va nde stemming
<Idroy_> hey, ja zag ik :)
<Ronnie> ben het hele weekend weg geweest, dus moet nog even bijlezen
<Idroy_> poll is net afgelopen btw
<Idroy_> 20min geleden ongeveer
<Idroy_> Ronnie, de poll is ook afgelopen, 40 min geleden ;-)
<Ronnie> Bji deze: gefeliciteerd Idroy_ (Y)
<Idroy_> dankje :D
<Idroy_> Ronnie, waar zijn eigenlijk die persoonlijke map icoontjes voor bedoelt? :P
<Ronnie> Idroy_: ik heb geen idee. het is niet een project wat i kzelf gestart ben, maar een idee van dooitze de jong
<Ronnie> je mag er een eigen invulling aan geven
<Idroy_> oh ok
<Idroy_> heeft iets nog artwork nodig atm?
<Ronnie> Idroy_: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork/HallOfFame je staat nu officieel vermeld op de HallOfFame
<Idroy_> haha, gaaf :D :D
<Idroy_> dankje :D
<Ronnie> jij bedankt voor je waardevolle bijdrage :D
<Idroy_> graag gedaan :)
<Ronnie> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/artwork/het-nieuwe-ubuntu-nl-logo-stem-nu!/new/#new
<Idroy_> Ronnie, weet jij toevallig hoe het komt dat als ik op Idroy inlog op IRC, dat ie dan na een tijdje naar guest****** verandert. Op de server kanaal zegt ie dat ik me moet identificeren, maar ik heb me nickname nog nooit geregistreerd
<Ronnie> Idroy_: geen idee, misschien weet JanC dit wel, hij heeft meer verstand van irc
<Idroy_> oh ok
<Idroy_> JanC: weet jij toevallig hoe het komt dat als ik op Idroy inlog op IRC, dat ie dan na een tijdje naar guest****** verandert. Op de server kanaal zegt ie dat ik me moet identificeren, maar ik heb me nickname nog nooit geregistreerd
<Ronnie> Idroy_: nu het logo ontwerpen voorbij is, en er nog geen posters of flyers nodig zijn, heb je toevallig zin om aan het nieuwe forum thema te werken?
<Idroy_> uhm, ja hoor
<Idroy_> je had me de gimp files wel een keer gestuurd
<Ronnie> oh, klopt ja
<Ronnie> Idroy_: deze link kan erg goed van pas komen: http://design.canonical.com/the-toolkit/guides-for-websites/
<Ronnie> en deze ook: http://design.canonical.com/the-toolkit/ubuntu-brand-guidelines/
<Idroy_> ah ja
<Idroy_> interresant
<Idroy_> dat wordt even goed doorlezen :)
<Ronnie> Idroy_: hier nog een zipje met een aantal ontwerpen die ik heb gemaakt voor verschillende ubuntu websites: http://ubuntuone.com/p/14qO/ wie weet kom je zo nog op ideeen
<Ronnie> en als laatste nog deze: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork/Projecten/WebsiteTheme/Forum/FrontLayout
<Idroy_> :D
<Idroy_> wordt dat nieuwe ubuntu-nl logo later ook nog gebruikt voor het forum?
<Ronnie> Idroy_: misschien, de eerste planning is het logo op launchapd en loco.ubuntu.com en wie weet waar ze later allemaal gebruikt worden (briefpapier, posters?, allemaal mogelijkheden)
<Idroy_> ah ja
<Idroy_> cool :)
<Ronnie> zal vast leuk zijn om je eigen werk op versillende sites terug te zien
<Idroy_> ja inderdaad
<Ronnie> en ik vind het leuk om weer goede actieve ontwerpers te zien. die zijn niet dik gezaaid in ubuntu-nederland
<Ronnie> internationaal trouwens ook niet
<Idroy_> :)
<MrChrisDruif> Idroy_; ontwerper begrijp ik?
<Idroy_> yep
<MrChrisDruif> Ik zag iets voorbij komen van nieuw logo?
<Ronnie> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork/HallOfFame#Ubuntu-NL%20Loco%20Logo
<Idroy_> :)
<MrChrisDruif> En welke is van jou?
<MrChrisDruif> Of zijn ze allemaal van jou?
<Idroy_> de twee grote
<Idroy_> de kleinste niet
<Idroy_> dus van het Ubuntu-nl loco logo
<MrChrisDruif> Yordi dus?
<Idroy_> yes
<Idroy_> Idroy is ook me naam achterstevoren ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> Know I see xD
<Idroy_> :P
<MrChrisDruif> "Suddenly I see..."
<MrChrisDruif> Ach, zoiets kan Steven wel waarderen ;)
<Idroy_> :P
<Ronnie> goh, je naam achterstevoren was me nog niet opgevallen
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<MrChrisDruif> fiurDsirhCrM :P
<MrChrisDruif> Als ik dat zou uitspreken, zou ik klinken als Crazy Dave :P
<OerHeks> skehreo
<MrChrisDruif> skeHreO ;)
<OerHeks> OǝɹHǝʞs
<MrChrisDruif> Bijna ;)
<OerHeks> wel geinig > http://funicode.pirillo.com/
<MrChrisDruif> Gooit het op z'n kop zeker?
<OerHeks> ja, en veel meer
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-07-17
<commandoline> leoquant: de JFL code heeft weer een update gehad, nu heeft eerst het design van de interface prioriteit vind ik. (om je even op de hoogte te houden)
<Ronnie> commandoline: kun je eens een screenshot sturen van de interface, ik ben erg benieuwd
<leoquant> commandoline, prima. ik maak een switch naar mijn laptop om te testen straks....
<commandoline> Ronnie: die is er dus momenteel vrijwel niet :P
<commandoline> tenminste, niets bijzonders
<commandoline> 'gewoon' een divje voor het class gedeelte, en een div met daarin tabs voor de overige dingen
<commandoline> (vragen, antwoorden, chat, en links)
<leoquant> nogal belangrijk toch?
<leoquant> ツ
<commandoline> daarom vind ik ook dat we daar nu maar 's goed mee bezig moeten :P
<commandoline> maar goed, de onderliggende structuur is er :)
<Ronnie> commandoline: ik heb niet veel tijd om bij het project mee te helpen, maar ik zou wel naar het design en UX willen kijken. Als je op een rij kunt zetten wat er allemaal op de pagina moet komen staan, wil ik er best eens naar kijken
<commandoline> Ronnie: ik denk momenteel aan twee pagina's: eentje die je krijgt als er een les bezig is
<commandoline> en eentje voor daarbuiten
<commandoline> en dat overzichtje valt wel te maken, momentje...
<Ronnie> commandoline: doe er je gemak over. ik heb liever een uitgebreid overzicht over een (of meerdere) weken dan snel een beknopt overzicht
<Ronnie> vaak de details zijn belangrijk voor het design van de pagina
<commandoline> Ronnie: ook goed :)
<leoquant> commandoline, ik switch even nu
<leoquant> commandoline, heb je even de link naar de software op launchpad?
<commandoline> bzr branch lp:justforlearning
<leoquant> oki
<commandoline> daarna cd justforlearning
<commandoline> python server.py
<commandoline> en je wachtwoord geven (nodig om de 'socket policy server' te starten)
<commandoline> en dan draait de server al :P
<commandoline> het resultaat is dan te zien in ##PyTest en ##PyTest-klas
<commandoline> en op http://localhost:8080/
<commandoline> oja, ervan uitgaande dat je tornado hebt geïnstalleerd, maar anders zien we vanzelf een foutmelding...
<leoquant> python: can't open file 'socketpolicy/socketpolicy.py': [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<commandoline> hmm, even zien...
<leoquant> 500: Internal Server Error
<commandoline> ja, dat komt dan door die eerste fout
<commandoline> hoe start je server.py?
<commandoline> precies zoals hierboven beschreven?
<commandoline> of via bijv. dubbelklik?
<leoquant> client nog nodig?
<leoquant> en login html?
<commandoline> nee, die zijn allemaal verouderd
<leoquant> of enkel server.py
<leoquant> ah
<commandoline> hoewel, ze staan in de /pages map (deels)
<commandoline> ze horen niet meer naast server.py te staan, iig :P
 * commandoline heeft hier de mappen pages, socketpolicy en static
<commandoline> en de bestanden COPYING, log.txt, README en server.py
<commandoline> ah, het werkt zo te zien :P
<commandoline> oh, toch niet :(
<commandoline> ik dacht dat JFLbot-dev binnen zou komen in ##PyTest...\
<leoquant> python: can't open file 'socketpolicy/socketpolicy.py': [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<leoquant> python: can't open file 'socketpolicy/socketpolicy.py': [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<commandoline> hoe heb je de branch gedownload?
<leoquant> ja
<commandoline> het is nl. niet dezelfde branch technisch gezien als mijn eerdere prototype
<commandoline> (dat was lp:~marten-de-vries/justforlearning/test-code, dit is lp:justforlearning)
<commandoline> dus bzr pull alleen is niet genoeg
<leoquant> ~marten-de-vries/justforlearning/test-code
<leoquant> wat moet ik downen?
<commandoline> ja, die is eigenlijk verouderd nu
<commandoline> laat maar, het werkt al zo te zien...
<hannie_> RawChid, als je er bent hoor ik het wel. Ik ga experimenteren met meetingology
<hannie_> #action test
<hannie_> #action is not a valid command
<commandoline> hannie_: volgens mij is dat commando gewoon goed.
<hannie_> ha commandoline hoe kom jij aan al die kennis over meetingology?
<commandoline> meekijken bij anderen :P
<hannie_> Ik ben nu de log hierover aan het lezen (m.n. < DooitzeCompaq> Heeft iemand ervaring met mootbot?)
<commandoline> oja, bij het startmeeting-commando noemt hij nog alle opties die je hebt
<commandoline> mootbot is wat anders dan meetingology dacht ik. (De tweede is misschien wel gebaseerd op de eerste, dat weet ik zo niet meer)
<hannie_> Wat ik gedaan heb is Open dialog window (rm meetingology)
<hannie_> rm = rechter muisknop
<commandoline> oja, ik zie nu hetzelfde
<hannie_> Moet ik daar start meeting intypen?
<commandoline> je moet echt in een vergadering zitten voordat het te gebruken is, denk ik.
<hannie_> da's nou jammer. Zitten wij nu niet in een vergadering ;)
<commandoline> hannie_: meetings werken zo te zien alleen in een echt kanaal
<hannie_> b.v. in #ubuntu-nl-meeting
<hannie_> commandoline, ik wil het gaan gebruiken in onze volgende VT-vergadering (1-9-11)
<hannie_> Tegen die tijd zal ik het toch wel onder de knie hebben?
<hannie_> meetingology> Useful Commands: #topic #action #link #idea #voters #vote #chair #action #agreed #help #info #endmeeting.
<meetingology> hannie_: Error: "Useful" is not a valid command.
<hannie_> meetingology> #topic test
<meetingology> hannie_: Error: "#topic" is not a valid command.
<hannie_> Nee dit werkt dus niet
<commandoline> hannie_: er moet dus een meeting actief zijn voordat je kan uitproberen
<commandoline> start er maar eentje
<commandoline> (kan hier wel)
<hannie_> sorry, jongens dat ik even hier experimenteerde
<commandoline> daarvoor is dit kanaal toch?
<hannie_> ok
<commandoline> wegwijs worden met de ubuntu (NL) infrastructuur :)
<commandoline> maar als je wilt dat het werkt moet je even hekje-startmeeting doen
<hannie_> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Sun Jul 17 15:54:19 2011 UTC.  The chair is hannie_. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<meetingology> Useful Commands: #topic #action #link #idea #voters #vote #chair #action #agreed #help #info #endmeeting.
<hannie_> Ik hoop niet dat er nu mensen boos worden
<commandoline> ach, het kan geen kwaad.
<commandoline> #topic Meetingology uitproberen
<commandoline> ja, dat mag ik dus blijkbaar niet :P
<hannie_> Ik zie niets in het venster van meetingology verschijnen
<commandoline> daarvoor kun je #chair gebruiken, andere mensen rechten geven
<commandoline> om meetingology te besturen
<hannie_> #chair hannie
<meetingology> Warning: Nick not in channel: hannie
<meetingology> Current chairs: hannie hannie_
<commandoline> jij was al chair
<commandoline> (degene die startmeeting doet is dat standaard)
<hannie_> #topic test meetingology
<meetingology> TOPIC: test meetingology
<hannie_> ok
<hannie_> en hoe sluit ik de vergadering weer af?
<commandoline> #endmeeting
<hannie_> ach, wat zijn ze toch logisch he, die commando's
<hannie_> Ik laat hem nog even open, want ik wil zien wat er geregistreerd wordt
<commandoline> niets behalve wat iedereen zegt
<commandoline> want alleen jij kan momenteel alle functies gebruiken
<commandoline> (of eigenlijk de gebruikers hannie_ (jij) en hannie, die momenteel niet online is)
<hannie_> Als het goed is krijg je later de notulen netjes gepresenteerd
<commandoline> klopt, na #endmeeting
<commandoline> maar dan moet je natuurlijk wel zo nu en dan wat dingen doen als #action
<hannie_> ok, dan ga ik zo sluiten, want ik voel me schuldig dat ik hier experimenteer
<hannie_> Maar wederom dank ik jou, commandoline, hartelijk voor je hulp
<commandoline> je moet het toch ergens kunnen oefenen...
<commandoline> maar goed, graag gedaan :)
<hannie_> Ja, maar ik ben bang dat ik er anderen mee lastig val
<hannie_> Dus: over en sluiten maar:
<hannie_> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Sun Jul 17 15:59:56 2011 UTC.  Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell . (v 0.1.4)
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://mootbot.libertus.co.uk/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo/2011/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo.2011-07-17-15.54.moin.txt
<commandoline> en daar zijn de 'notulen' al :)
<hannie_> Ik zie overigens zowel mootbot als meetbot staan. Zijn die hetzelfde?
<hannie_> Ja, mooi he, die notulen
<commandoline> volgens mij zijn het allemaal verschillende versies van dezelfde bot
<commandoline> dus allemaal doorontwikkelingen e.d.
<commandoline> en dan heb je nog bots die dezelfde code hebben maar onder meerdere namen online zijn...
<hannie_> commandoline, je was weer geweldig.
<hannie_> Ik denk, hoop, dat ik de volgende VT-vergadering deze bot kan gebruiken
<commandoline> vast wel :)
<hannie_> See you
<commandoline> doei
<leoquant> #endmeeting
<leoquant> ah, al gedaan
<Rachelle> hoi martijn1985
<martijn1985> hoi rachelle
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-07-09
<StefandeVries> Zijn er raadsleden aanwezig?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-07-10
<RawChid> Goede morgen
<MichaelTel> Goedenavond leoquant
<leoquant> hallo!
<RawChid> Goede avond
<StefandeVries> leoquant: wanneer is de raadsvergadering?
<MichaelTel> Goedenavond RawChid
<RawChid> Zijn er hier nog mensen die het nieuwe wikithema willen testen? http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/artwork/nieuw-thema-voor-de-wiki/
<leoquant> 20.00 StefandeVries
<leoquant> vanavond
<StefandeVries> In #-meeting?
<leoquant> ja
<StefandeVries> Oké.
<StefandeVries> Dan weet ik waar ik m'n voorstellen kwijt moet.
<RawChid> Ik heb nog wel een klein muggezifterig puntje over de maandelijkse voortgang
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Meetings/Meeting20120710/VoortgangTeams
<RawChid> ``Verder lopende zaken afgehandeld.´´
<RawChid> Welke zaken precies?
<RawChid> Niet dat het mij op dit moment persoonlijk interesseert. Maar dit soort dingen kun je beter concreet opschrijven
<RawChid> Ik ben zo weer weg
<StefandeVries> Oké RawChid. Tot later dan. :)
<Cees> 19:26 <+RawChid> Welke zaken precies? --> #ubuntu-nl-meeting 20:25 < gijsbert> Verder, schrijf gewoon iets erbij, zoals het forumteam --> bladvulling :p
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-07-11
<StefandeVries> Goedemorgen leoquant :)
<leoquant> good day7 to you
<leoquant> -7
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries> :)
<leoquant> trijntje?
<trijntje> leoquant: ja?
<leoquant> ik snap niets van je verhaal
<leoquant> op het forum
<leoquant> waarom is je software beter/anders dan keepassx of zoiets?
<trijntje> om te beginnen slaat het geen wachtwoorden op, dus er kan ook niks gestolen worden
<trijntje> het is idd minder veilig dan voor elk account een uniek random wachtwoord genereren, maar wel veiliger dan voor meerdere accounts hetzelfde/vergelijkbare wachtwoorden gebruiken
<trijntje> en waarschijnlijk ook veiliger dan voor elk account zelf een uniek wachtwoord gebruiken, omdat die meestal kort zijn (onder de 10 tekens) en ook niet random
<trijntje> gebruiken=bedenken
<leoquant> dus het is de bedoeling dat wanneer je wel wil dat passwords onthouden worden, je het account/site vraagt de pass te onthouden?
<trijntje> nee, als je bijv bij facebook wilt inloggen start je het programma opnieuw, en als je dan je geheime wachtwoord in accountaam (bijv 'geheim' en 'facebook') invoert kopieerd het programma het wachtwoord weer naar het klembord
<trijntje> *en accountnaam
<leoquant> ah
<leoquant> het daagt me...(traag van begrip hier)
<leoquant> voor sommige accounts toch wel te doen idd
<trijntje> ja, het is mss een raar idee dat er niks wordt opgeslagen
<leoquant> ja
<trijntje> ik zit alleen een beetje met hoe makkelijk het is om het geheime wachtwoord te achterhalen als je de hash steelt (facebook hackt), ik weet daar weinig van
<RawChid> Hmm, ik heb nog geen bugs of feedback over het nieuwe wikithema ontvangen. Heb ik het dan in 1 keer zo goed gedaan!? :P
<StefandeVries> Of heb je als e-mailadres /dev/null opgegeven? :P
<RawChid> Hehe, heb een topic ervoor gemaakt op het forum, en er toen snel een slotje op gezet
<StefandeVries> Alvast een schouderklopje gegeven ('Dat heb k toch maar goed gedaan')  :P
<Cees> RawChid, hoe lang wachten wil je wachten  op feedback of bugmeldingen?
<RawChid> Minimaal een week, wellicht nog wel langer. Wat denk jij Cees?
<Cees> langer eigenlijk niet
<RawChid> Mja, we hebben het zelf ook al aardig getest
<Cees> tenzij we merken dat er ook werkelijk getest wordt, dan kunnen we overwegen langer te wachten
<Cees> ik test het al langer (zowel lokaal als op de server)
<RawChid> Ik zal het vertaalteam ook nog even vragen, daar zitten wat 'actieve' wikigebruikers tussen
<RawChid> Puur voor feedback
<RawChid> De tabellen hebben nu geen randen meer... Wat vind jij daarvan Cees?
<RawChid> Goed voorbeeld is deze: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/Status
<Cees> is dat bewust gedaan?
<RawChid> Nee
<RawChid> Dat is overgenomen van internationaal
<RawChid> Maar die is sowieso minder af dan de onze: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RachidBM/test
<RawChid> Of ondersteund veel minder dingen
<Cees> een dunne tabelrand lijkt mij mooi, maar ik las in de blueprint dat je die actie postponed had?
<RawChid> Ja, ik kwam er niet helemaal uit. En dacht, dat kan later ook nog wel een keer. IS maar CSS. Geen showstopper vind ik
<Cees> nee, geen showstopper. Er mag wat te wensen over blijven :)
<RawChid> Er moet een keuze gemaakt worden. Als ik default alle tabellen zo'n rand geeft. Krijgen die topbars enzo dat ook.
<RawChid> Ik denk dat ik liever een CSS-class erbij maak, speciaal voor tabellen die randen willen
<Cees> of voor die enkele tabel iets met <style="border:double;">? Dat geeft wel een (dubbele) rand.
<Cees> style="border:solid;" geeft een rouwrand
<RawChid> Het is een beetje:
<Cees> ja, het is een nep/nood-oplossing
<RawChid> 1. Standaard alle tables een border, en bij sommige handmatig weghalen (border:0;)
<RawChid> of
<RawChid> 2. Standaard nergens borders, en bij sommige handmatig wel border (evt. met een class ervoor)
<RawChid> Ik neig meer naar 2.
<Cees> het is nu 1., in de (oude) topbar is de rand expliciet weggelaten toch?
<RawChid> Ja!
<RawChid> En in het nieuwe thema is het vooralsnog 2.
<RawChid> Ik moet zo weg
<Cees> ik eigenlijk ook, later en ik zie geen probleem om voor nu met optie 2 verder te gaan
<RawChid> Dan laten we het voorlopig zo
<leoquant> hallo ikke, kunnen we u ergens mee helpen?
<StefandeVries> Hij is al weg hoor.
<leoquant> ah...
<StefandeVries> :P
<RawChid> Maar ikke niet :P
<leoquant> :)
<leoquant> "ik doe het niet voor mezelf"
<leoquant> "want ik ben inmiddels overleden"
<leoquant> kan maar niet wennen aan dat spotje..:/
<leoquant> snoeihard ook
<StefandeVries> Misschien wel eens goed.
<leoquant> ja, maar het is op de grens?
<StefandeVries> Zeker.
<leoquant> ( van afstoten)
<leoquant> ipv doneren/begrip
<leoquant> meer dan confronterend in ieder geval
<JanC> ?
<corewillem> goedenmiddag
<corewillem> zit hier iemand van het vertaalteam ?
<MichaelTel> RawChid en trijntje zijn leden van het vertaalteam.
<corewillem> okay
<corewillem> als ze er zijn zal ik is vragen
<RawChid> Je kunt ook de vraag gewoon stellen.
<RawChid> Met onze naam erbij zodat we gepingd worden :)
<RawChid> Maar ik ben er nu dus ;)
<corewillem> ah rawchid
<RawChid> Hoi corewillem
<corewillem> heb jij een idee waneer de vertalingen van ubuntu 12.10 beginnen ?
<corewillem> of er bv nog iets anders moet gedaan worden
<corewillem> ik vertrek vrijdag op kamp maar daarna heb ik tijd
<corewillem> dan ong weekje later terug op kamp en dan ong 3 weken tijd zat
<RawChid> Niet precies, maar ik denk dat het wel binnenkort gaat beginnen
<corewillem> okay kan iemand van het team me het laten weten als er iets moet gebeuren
<RawChid> Leuk dat je wil helpen.
<corewillem> moet niet persé vertalen zijn hoor
<RawChid> Heb je je al geabonneerd op onze mailinglijst?
<RawChid> Nou, vertalen is wel ong. het enige dat er moet gebeuren
<corewillem> maar ik dacht zo ik heb veel tijd dan doe ik beter iets nuttig
<corewillem> nee heb nog niet op jullie mailinglist zit aleen bij de be
<corewillem> eve doen dan maar zeker
<RawChid> Als je met iets anders wil helpen kan ook wel, maar dan moet je niet echt bij het vertaalteam zijn :P
<RawChid> Hoeft niet perse vertalen te zijn... Wat kun je nog meer? Of wat vind je nog meer leuk om te doen dan
<corewillem> nee mij maakt het niet zoveel uit kan redelijk goed engels moet dan nog wel eve richtlijnen nog is lezen en een woordenboek helpt ook altijd :p
<corewillem> wat is er zo al
<RawChid> Zou je evt. internationaal willen gaan. Of wil je het Nederlands houden?
<corewillem> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-nl deze mailinglist ?
<RawChid> Nee
<RawChid> ubuntu-l10n-nl@lists.ubuntu.com
<corewillem> goh liever nederlands
<corewillem> aanmeldings verzoek gestuurd
<RawChid> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-l10n-nl
<corewillem> net gedaan :)
<RawChid> Had je de wiki van Mwanzo al bekeken?
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/
<corewillem> een tijdje geleden
<corewillem> zit ook al op launchpad hoor
<RawChid> Maargoed, je vraag wat er zoal is. Er is heel veel
<corewillem> in nederlands ?
<RawChid> Vertalen, grafisch ontwerpen, programmeren, documentatie schrijven of bijwerken op de wiki,
<RawChid> Trouwens, op dit moment wordt de UBuntu Manual vertaald, daar kun je ook bij helepen
<corewillem> die van 12 ?
<RawChid> Ja: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/
<RawChid> Oeps, deze: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/Status
<corewillem> nog heel wat werk zie ik :)
<corewillem> maar ik kan daar nog al moeilijk aanpassingen gaan doen he
<corewillem> hoe zit het met controle enz
<RawChid> Je kunt op de naam klikken
<RawChid> En dan kun je suggesties gaan doen in Launchpad
<RawChid> Deze worden dan nagekeken door een reviewer (vertaler met extra rechten)
<willem__> internet viel even uit sorry
<RawChid> 20:19:20 <+RawChid> Je kunt op de naam klikken
<RawChid> 20:19:29 <+RawChid> En dan kun je suggesties gaan doen in Launchpad
<RawChid> 20:19:55 <+RawChid> Deze worden dan nagekeken door een reviewer (vertaler met extra  rechten)
<willem__> zoals hanne ?
<RawChid> Zoals hannie, trijntje en ik
<willem__> oke
<willem__> ik ben al even wat aan het proberen se
<willem__> timo doet dit ook ?
<RawChid> timo heeft ook wel eens wat vertaald ja
<RawChid> Het is wel handig om een sectie te 'reserveren'
<RawChid> Door er je naam op de wiki bij te zetten
<willem__> waarom ?
<OerHeks> dan sta je er ook bij > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam
<RawChid> Zodat je aan je eigen stukje kan werken
<willem__> maar wie zegt dat ik alles weet ?
<RawChid> Het is niet zo netjes om nu stukjes te gaan vertalen waar iemand anders zijn naam achter heeft gezet
<willem__> ik zit nu ergens waar niemand achter staat
<OerHeks> Ja, wie zegt dat ? :-D
<RawChid> Oke, dat is prima
<willem__> (buiten als continiue naar andere stukjes gaat
<willem__> van andere mensen
<RawChid> willem__, wat is je launchpad ?
<corewillem> vangansenwillem
<RawChid> Oke
<corewillem> snel vraagje moet het in de u of je vorm ?
<RawChid> U
<corewillem> oke dacht ik al
<RawChid> Ik zet je even erbij op onze wiki
<RawChid> Kunnen we je Lauchpad-link altijd makkelijk terugvinden
<corewillem> oke is goed
<corewillem> rawchid nog een vraagje
<corewillem> als ik op save and continue duw he
<corewillem> ga ik dan toch niet naar iemand anders zijn stukje he
<RawChid> Dan ga je een pagina verder.
<RawChid> Maar kan wel zo zijn dat je daar op een gegeven moment terecht komt ja
<corewillem> hmm oke
<RawChid> Normaal is dat niet zo lastig. Maar nu met de manual is dit lastig
<corewillem> oke geen probleem
<RawChid> Omdat het 1 groot 'pakket' is die we met verschillende mensen vertalen.
<RawChid> Normaal pakt 1 persoon gewoon 1 pakket
<corewillem> waarschijnlek ga ik hem toch niet kunnen vertalen omdat ik vrijdag vertrek
<corewillem> maar de 12.10 wel als ze deze vakantie beschikbaar komen
<RawChid> Ik vermoed binnen een paar weken
<corewillem> oke
<corewillem> het word october gereleasd ?
<RawChid> Ze zijn er al mee bezig om het beschikbaar te maken
<RawChid> Ja
<corewillem> oke
<RawChid> corewillem, ik raad je wel aan eerst de regels te lezen
<corewillem> ga ik nog eens doen
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/Naslag
<corewillem> zoals je ziet ik ben al veel vergeten was het nu je of u bv
<RawChid> Let bijvoorbeeld goed op spatiegebruik
<StefandeVries> En (werkwoord)spelling.
<RawChid> Ja hallo, zoek dat nu maar op
<RawChid> Of houd logs bij
<corewillem> nee ik bedoel dat was ik vergeten daarom dat ik het een keertje na vroeg :)
<corewillem> nu weet ik het hoor
<RawChid> Ohzo, ki dacht al :P
<corewillem> hahah ik heb nog wel een geheugen hoor
<RawChid> Maar spatiegebruik staat bijvoorbeeld goed uitgelegd op die URL die ik net gaf
<RawChid> En ik zie dat je dat al verkeerd had gedaan
<corewillem> idnerdaad ben het nu aan het lezen
<RawChid> Dus hierbij heb je gelijk feedback
<corewillem> inderdaad :)
<corewillem> dankje voor de feedback
<RawChid> En goed nalezen. Ik zie ook al een typo. scherem ipv scherm ;)
<corewillem> ouch
<RawChid> Succes!
<RawChid> Ik ben ff weg
<corewillem> dag laterz
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-07-12
<StefandeVries> Goedemorgen
<Luckiboy> ha StefandeVries
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-07-13
<StefandeVries> Hallo leoquant
<leoquant> hallo StefandeVries  en iedereen
<LEDfan> !over
<MwanzoBot> Meer informatie over wat wij hier doen, kan je vinden op deze webpagina: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo
<leoquant> hoi mrask
<UndiFineD> hoi leoquant
<leoquant> hoi UndiFineD
<leoquant> alles goed?
<UndiFineD> bijna kindervakantie, dus nu nog even druk, maar dan kan ik van wat rust genieten
<leoquant> doe dat. lekker uitrusten
<UndiFineD> een beetje dan
<leoquant> (kids kunnen ook druk zijn idd.)
<UndiFineD> ik wil natuurlijk ook weer lekker klooien
<UndiFineD> nee, ik bedoelde van school enzo
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> komende weekjes doe ik rustig aan
<leoquant> weinig ubuntu
<leoquant> weinig compu
<RawChid> Weinig zon
<UndiFineD> grmbl ... opeens bijna geen traffic meer, firewall klagend, maar waarom ? facebook probeerde heftig te vebinden op een niet bestaande poort
<OerHeks> LoLZ
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-07-14
<RawChid> Een niet bestaande poort nog wel
<RawChid> Hoger dan 50000 ofzo :P
<UndiFineD> ja RawChid je hebt gelijk, foute omschrijving, een niet openstaande poort
<RawChid> :P
<UndiFineD> goeie morgen
<RawChid> 's morgens
<Luckiboy> Goedemorgen RawChid, UndiFineD en allen
<StefandeVries> o/
<Luckiboy> *en StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Ja, ik val onder allen, of niet.
<Luckiboy> Ja, natuurlijk
<UndiFineD> pof toen drukte ik met mn teen perongeluk op de aan/uit knop van de verdeeldoos
<UndiFineD> gelijk maar ff koffie gemaakt
<RawChid> UndiFineD, nadat mij dat 1 keer overkwam heb ik er gelijk een plakbandje op gedaan
<RawChid> Zowel thuis, als op mijn werk :P
<Cees> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/DraadloosNetwerkVeiligheidTips#Tip_2 geeft nu aan dat een draadloze verbinding te onbetrouwbaar is, ik ga dat wijzigen. Een bedrade toegang heeft wel de voorkeur,
<Cees> maar meer ook niet.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-07-15
<RawChid> Ik vind dat wij daar geen mening over hebben
<UndiFineD> mijn persoonlijke mening is, dat alle draadloze netwerken open mogen, beveilig je computers, dat is een klus die toch moet gebeuren met de opkomst van ipv6. het grote voordeel, er is overal voor iedereen internet. het nadeel is dat je buren soms misbruik maken van jouw netwerk. macaddres filtering helpt daartegen indien nodig.
<Cees> 03:55 <+RawChid> Ik vind dat wij daar geen mening over hebben --> Artikel hoort niet thuis op onze Ubuntu-wiki? Is ook wat voor te zeggen
<RawChid> UndiFineD: dan kan iedereen ook lekker makkelijk meeluisteren als een website bijv. geen HTTPS gebruikt...
<RawChid> Cees: Tja, kan ook. Ik vind het artikel niet 'mooi' qua uiterlijk. ipv tip nummer zie ik ook graag 1 of 2 woorden met wat de tip inhoudt
<RawChid> Verder weet je als argeloze gebruiker soms nog niet wat je moet doen
<RawChid> Verander de configuratie van uw router bij voorkeur via een bedrade verbinding.
<RawChid> Zet de firewall van de router aan. Let wel op de mogelijke effecten op sommige spellen, die via het internet verlopen: soms moet u daarvoor een poort openstellen.
<Luckiboy> ping Cees, RawChid, johanvd e.a.
<Luckiboy> Op lauchpad hebben we aardig wat bugvermeldingen binnen over het nieuwe thema van de wiki: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-nl-artwork
<MichaelTel> Valt toch wel mee, Luckiboy. De eerste 2 zijn uit 2010 ;)
<Luckiboy> De eerste 2 wel ja, maar die daarna (die van Fabian Bakkum)
<Luckiboy> Ik zie die "Bugs" meer als een persoonlijke voorkeur, maargoed
<Cees> RawChid, beveiliging van een draadloosnetwerk is niet iets specifieks voor Ubuntu. Ik wil de pagina laten vervallen en verwijzen naar (bijvoorbeeld) http://nl.wikibooks.org/wiki/Veilig_op_het_internet/Draadloos_internet, wat veel mooier en leesbaarder is.
<Cees> "Eigen tips" vervangen door verwijzingen naar algemene bronnen in http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/DraadloosNetwerkVeiligheidTips
<UndiFineD> Cees, RawChid ik beschouw het lan dan ook als potentieel gevaarlijk, chrome bied gelukkig dan ook prefer https
<leokwant> zo, he he...
<StefandeVries> leokwant?
<StefandeVries> Wat is er met leoquant gebeurd?
<leokwant> hee StefandeVries
<leokwant> hij zit op een eiland
<leokwant> feitelijk leokwal nu
<StefandeVries> Texel?
<StefandeVries> LOL
<leokwant> ssssttt!
<leokwant> er is hier soort van wijfi...:/
<StefandeVries> Wijfie? Oei, oei, wat zou mrs. Leoquant daarvan zeggen.. :P
<Cees> UndiFineD, ik sluit me aan bij de stelling dat we daar geen mening over hebben.
<leokwant> met 80 man op 1 adres surfen/windsurfen
<leokwant> dat noem ik wijfie
<leokwant> ik roep m'n alterego ff
<StefandeVries> Haha :P
<leokwant> zo
<leoquant> hou je mond kwal
<StefandeVries> Zo. :P
<leoquant> lol
<MichaelTel> Jij durft :)
<leokwant> het is mmatig weer vandaar....:)
<leokwant> ik ga weer
<leokwant> groetjes
<MichaelTel> Veel plezier
<Cees> wat toelichting toegevoegd aan http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Irssi#irssi_als_proxyserver
<Cees> Hoe kan ik het beste een plaatje toevoegen aan de wiki in het nieuwe thema?
<Cees> het lukt met wel door 1) een bijlage te openen en dan 2) deze op te nemen via test of gui, maar in de voorbeeld weergave zie ik geen "paperclip" meer om een plaatje te uploaden?
<Cees> 1) = een bijlage te uploaden
<Cees> via text of gui
<Cees> Is artikel http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/MP3Spelers up-to-date?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-07-10
<leoquant> geen ssl vi freenode?
<Fermata> freenode ligt weer onder vuur.
<Timo> Freenode is een beetje onderhevig aan een DDoS waar je U tegen mag zeggen.
<Rachelle_> ik haat Ddos'en
<leoquant> hallo
<leoquant> johanvd wassup?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-07-12
<brechtsoenen> dag
<brechtsoenen> ubuntu is cool
<Timo> Hm. Oké.
<Rachelle> dat was wierd
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2014-07-13
<Rachelle> Is er al ruimte voor windows op die schijf?
<Rachelle> oeps verkeerde channel moment
